# I am finally starting to get there.



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Well it has taken me while. I've been through plenty of crap smokes and finally realized that if you shop around you can find some dang nice smokes for a good price. Being able to do that has helped me acqure some nicer sticks. The official count is at 208 and it's all downhill from here.

Note- The Cuban delights box is about half Cuban Delights and half Arganese CL3s.










Now I know it's not even close to the size of a lot of stashes on here but damn I'm proud of it.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Well I see a lot of quality there. I would rather have that over quantity any day.
Nice collection you got going there!!!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Very nice stash TW. You've got some great sticks in there.


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice collection.......:first:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

not bad at all. i like the bottom right corner


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> not bad at all. i like the bottom right corner


Yep I hear ya there but what about the second box from the left? Actually I am still searching for that CC that just truly impresses me. I really like the Parti Shorts have been my favorite so far, and I was lucky enough to win those in the Chase for the Cup Contest.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

teedles915 said:


> Yep I hear ya there but what about the second box from the left? Actually I am still searching for that CC that just truly impresses me. I really like the Parti Shorts have been my favorite so far, and I was lucky enough to win those in the Chase for the Cup Contest.


Im drooling over that box. And the other CC's. Damn customs snagging my smokes.


----------



## foxracer72 (Nov 23, 2010)

nice stash +1

i have about 1/4 of that but working hard:twisted:


----------



## rover3013 (Nov 17, 2010)

Some tasty looking smokes there bro, keep up the good work :smoke:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

T.W., I like the collection!!! Plus, can't wait to see it all in the Waxing Moon humi!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

teedles915 said:


> Yep I hear ya there but what about the second box from the left? Actually I am still searching for that CC that just truly impresses me. I really like the Parti Shorts have been my favorite so far, and I was lucky enough to win those in the Chase for the Cup Contest.


my favorite CC that i have had so far, and its my favorite stogie, really WOW's me, its the cohiba secretos. its damn good, but its not for everyone, i know plenty of people hate it. but if your brave enough to try one, i suggest it. i also like every party i have had to date for that particular island. lol. hell, i have liked them all, but the secretos was really amazing!


----------



## rdn6405 (Nov 18, 2010)

very nice stash. look much better than mine.


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Nice Bro....I still have a LONG way to go. But it is going to be fun getting there.

JH


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very Nice and boy they sure look purty all laid out like that.

Dave


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

On to the next couple hundred


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice stash brother, great selection of smokes!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Good stuff TW...

those GH02s are dang good bang for the buck


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

ejgarnut said:


> Good stuff TW...
> 
> those GH02s are dang good bang for the buck


+1!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Man I would have a hard time choosing one to smoke!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

easy, the cohiba maduro 5! lol


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice stash. We have to start somewhere. I'm in the same boat with my stash.


----------

